# Please grape my grapes so I can grape better :)



## NewOobY (29/3/19)

Hi Together,

If you have ever worked with German's then the together thing will make sense. it's just their way of saying everyone .

I've been trying many different grape concentrates, but all of them start to over power recipes.
I want it to be an undertone of grape, basically to compliment marzipan as the base of the recipe.

Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (29/3/19)

Which concentrates have you been using, and at what % in the mix?

Perhaps you are mixing it at too high a percentage, hence it dominating the mix?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (29/3/19)

Lawrence A said:


> Which concentrates have you been using, and at what % in the mix?
> 
> Perhaps you are mixing it at too high a percentage, hence it dominating the mix?



You might be onto something about the percentages being to high. 

I've tried the following:
FA White Grape @ 1%
FW Grape Soda @ 1%
FW White Grape @ 1%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (29/3/19)

What other ingredients are you utilizing in the mixes?

Could you post the recipe(s)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/3/19)

Try INW Grape at 0.25% and take it up from there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (29/3/19)

NewOobY said:


> You might be onto something about the percentages being to high.
> 
> I've tried the following:
> FA White Grape @ 1%
> ...



Well, you ARE making everything grape, so it will obviously overpower the mix. Try mixing only one or at the most 2 grape flavors with other flavors like champaigne or other sparkling beverages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (3/4/19)

zadiac said:


> Well, you ARE making everything grape, so it will obviously overpower the mix. Try mixing only one or at the most 2 grape flavors with other flavors like champaigne or other sparkling beverages.


I guess I was not clear on this, I've used them individually @ 1% each.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (3/4/19)

Lawrence A said:


> What other ingredients are you utilizing in the mixes?
> 
> Could you post the recipe(s)?


FA White Grape @ 1% 
TFA Gummy Candy 2%
INW Marzipan 3%
CAP Harvest Berry 4%
INW Strawberry Kiss 2%
FA Polar Blast 1%
TFA Jackfruit 1%
CAP Sweet Lychee 4%

I've subbed out the FA White grape with the other grapes at the same percentage but eventually i just get grape taste. Could it be the gummy candy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (3/4/19)

NewOobY said:


> I guess I was not clear on this, I've used them individually @ 1% each.



Then say so man........hahaha 

I guess all you can do is reduce the grape flavors by trial and error until you get what you want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lawrence A (3/4/19)

NewOobY said:


> You might be onto something about the percentages being to high.
> 
> I've tried the following:
> FA White Grape @ 1%
> ...



Start the FA White Grape at 0,5 and bump to 0,75% if needed.

FW Grape Soda apparently contains a fair amount of sucralose so it will be quite sweet. I have only tried it in @KZOR "Groot" recipe where sweet in your face grape is what the profile calls for but if I remember right that was about at 2% or 2,5%

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

